# Derwent Water



## -Oy- (Aug 14, 2018)

Derwent Water in the lovely English Lake District. Taken yesterday afternoon.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2018)

Very moody...great picture...but I wouldn't want to be in the lake district in August in that weather!! *yikes*


----------



## AprilT (Aug 14, 2018)

Stunning!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 14, 2018)

Very nice. I like the black and white photos for a change. My sister in law did family photos all in black and white and they were beautiful after being framed and hung. Notice that clearing or rocks on the first mountain on the left? Reminds me of a lizard or grasshopper climbing. lol


----------



## AprilT (Aug 14, 2018)

Great Granddad in his 90s sitting in chair trip to Guyana to teach brick making


----------



## -Oy- (Aug 15, 2018)

Thanks all - it’s a lovely spot!


----------

